# Trump's family separation policy has Republicans starting to panic about 2018



## charley (Jun 18, 2018)

Just five months before the midterm elections, Republicans are scrambling to distance themselves from the Trump administration's widely panned "zero tolerance" immigration policy that has resulted in the separation of children from their families at the southern border.





As images of children being held in cages at detention centers near the border flash across television screens, Republicans are being pressured to take a stand on Trump's controversial policy, as the President and the administration continue to place blame on Congress for inaction on immigration legislation. 

One of the strongest statements criticizing the administration came late Monday from Rep. Steve Stivers, who chairs the National Republican Congressional Committee, the House GOP's campaign arm. In a sign of just how damaging Republicans believe this issue can be in the fall, Stivers said he was writing a letter "to understand the current policies and to ask the Administration to stop needlessly separating children from their parents."

​The Trump administration is facing wave of criticism from popular GOP figures over its separation of families. Former first lady Laura Bush wrote that the family separation policy is "cruel. It is immoral. And it breaks my heart." Massachusetts Gov. Charlie Baker, the nation's most popular governor, revoked his offer to send National Guard help to the southern border because "the federal government's current actions are resulting in the inhumane treatment of children."Trump's former White House communications director Anthony Scaramucci called it "an atrocious policy" on CNN Monday. "It's inhumane. It's offensive to the average American," he said.










​​​


----------



## Arnold (Jun 18, 2018)

you never post a source, where do you find this garbage?


----------



## J87 (Jun 18, 2018)

I am a Latino and I don't think this is right.... but... I know more than a few people being affected by this. From my very limited point of view more than a few got into this problem because they didn't want to do the steps to become a citizen.  From lazyness to stubbornness. Now why separate the kids from the parents is asking the state for problems. Is it that hard for a woman that had her baby here to have temp residential papers, at least until the said kid is 18? 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Jun 18, 2018)

Prince said:


> you never post a source, where do you find this garbage?



He copies and pastes from The Daily KOS 

https://www.dailykos.com/

And Media Matters

https://www.mediamatters.org/resear...nd-detention-children-us-mexico-border/220468

Both are socialist, leftist web sites, total fake news, made up liberal bullshit


----------



## charley (Jun 18, 2018)

J87 said:


> I am a Latino and I don't think this is right.... but... I know more than a few people being affected by this. From my very limited point of view more than a few got into this problem because they didn't want to do the steps to become a citizen.  From lazyness to stubbornness. Now why separate the kids from the parents is asking the state for problems. Is it that hard for a woman that had her baby here to have temp residential papers, at least until the said kid is 18?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk



if you are a Latino, you should know how expensive it is to file for a green card...    don't fucking tell me how lazy & stubborn Latinos are...  I know better.. & I agree , never separate children from their parents...


----------



## J87 (Jun 18, 2018)

No I am not saying all of them are, but I do know some that had the chances too, and the money from the job too. Yes I do know it's expensive I'm not saying it's cheap, but the Latinos that wanted it, got it. I am not saying everyone had the chance. I am just talking through my experience 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Jun 18, 2018)

> Trump's family separation policy has Republicans starting to panic about 2018



the dumbest part of this is the title, *it's not Trump's policy*, he is just enforcing laws passed by Congress many years ago. 

don't worry Chuck I know you don't understand that.


----------



## charley (Jun 19, 2018)

J87 said:


> No I am not saying all of them are, but I do know some that had the chances too, and the money from the job too. Yes I do know it's expensive I'm not saying it's cheap, but the Latinos that wanted it, got it. I am not saying everyone had the chance. I am just talking through my experience
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk



I also speak from experience.. my wife is from Peru... took us almost 5 years to get legal, with petitions & lawyer fees . I see Latinos as hard working, humble and very honest people in general ..great looking people, the salt of the earth...


----------



## charley (Jun 19, 2018)

Prince said:


> the dumbest part of this is the title, *it's not Trump's policy*, he is just enforcing laws passed by Congress many years ago.
> 
> don't worry Chuck I know you don't understand that.



it doesn't matter if I understand or not Rob... point is we as a people are intentionally making children suffer , we're playing political ping-pong with families ,,,as you know, trumpski does whatever he wants, he has said so many times..  trumpy & Session started this bullshit with help from that Nazi known as steven miller...  #SAD


----------



## botamico (Jun 19, 2018)

Regardless of what party is in power, separating children from their parents is fucked up.


----------



## solidassears (Jun 19, 2018)

botamico said:


> Regardless of what party is in power, separating children from their parents is fucked up.



Why? It happens to Citizens every day. You commit a felony and you get separated from your kids; your family. My son is separated from his family for 11 years because the Obama FTC and DOJ targeted him for donating to republicans. He was convicted of providing false information to a bank. A total bullshit charge, he wrote incorrect number of employees on some credit card merchant account applications. Yeah it is totally completely fucked up. Most of this fucked up shit is all because the ruling elites don't care about the people, all they care about is keeping their power and pockets full of illegal cash. Democrats are the worst, establishment Republicans are right there with them. 

Trump is the first in many years; Reagan was the last one to actually start fixing all this idiotic shit and it looks to me like Trump is kicking ass even better than Reagan did! He is fighting all the elites, all the media and all the useful idiots like Charlie. Trump is one tough sob to keep going through all this and I have tremendous respect for the man now that I can see what the hell he is really doing!


----------



## botamico (Jun 19, 2018)

So you agree with me, it's all fucked up.


----------



## botamico (Jun 19, 2018)

We'll see how everything turns out. All we can do is hope for the best.


----------



## solidassears (Jun 19, 2018)

botamico said:


> So you agree with me, it's all fucked up.



Yeah, it is all fucked up, but I'm not talking about the shit at the border the Dems want to use to get votes. I'm talking the whole mess, top to bottom corrupt evil people running the FBI, DOJ, FTC etc etc etc.


----------



## BadGas (Jun 19, 2018)

You're all bullshit... This guy is telling you he has intimate experience and knows a little more than the average idiot from Philly, regarding this situation on the southern border with people trying to come here illegally .. and you want to disagree with him.. 

You think latinos dont have any stubborn and lazy elements among them...??? Just shows AGAIN, HOW DUMB YOU ARE. You talk out of your asshole or simply regurgitate something you hear or see on left wing outlets.. You have zero imagination nor understanding for whats happening in the real world.. 





charley said:


> if you are a Latino, you should know how expensive it is to file for a green card...    don't fucking tell me how lazy & stubborn Latinos are...  I know better.. & I agree , never separate children from their parents...


----------



## BadGas (Jun 19, 2018)

don't argue with that dumb fool Charley.. He's our resident racist/socialist-communist/democrat/fake news/anti trump everything/



J87 said:


> No I am not saying all of them are, but I do know some that had the chances too, and the money from the job too. Yes I do know it's expensive I'm not saying it's cheap, but the Latinos that wanted it, got it. I am not saying everyone had the chance. I am just talking through my experience
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Jun 19, 2018)

You see anyone not white as hard working very honest people great looking salt of the earth.. 

Cuz you're a racist 



charley said:


> I also speak from experience.. my wife is from Peru... took us almost 5 years to get legal, with petitions & lawyer fees . I see Latinos as hard working, humble and very honest people in general ..great looking people, the salt of the earth...


----------



## BadGas (Jun 19, 2018)

This I will agree with, but this isn't a policy Trump started.. like Charley would have everyone believe.


botamico said:


> Regardless of what party is in power, separating children from their parents is fucked up.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 19, 2018)

charley said:


> if you are a Latino, you should know how expensive it is to file for a green card...    don't fucking tell me how lazy & stubborn Latinos are...  I know better.. & I agree , never separate children from their parents...



If a single father of two in America breaks the law and goes to prison where do his kids go Chuck?


----------



## charley (Jun 19, 2018)

Prince said:


> If a single father of two in America breaks the law and goes to prison where do his kids go Chuck?




trump said Mexico would pay for 'trumps wall'...remember trumpski's campaign promise ??  Mexico won't pay, so trump's panties are in a bunch, he wants the American taxpayer to pay for his own[trumps] inability to keep his word...  #SAD ..   so now he holds innocent children responsible for his lies..   that's why all this shit is going down now...  #SAD


----------



## Arnold (Jun 19, 2018)

Prince said:


> If a single father of two in America breaks the law and goes to prison where do his kids go Chuck?





charley said:


> trump said Mexico would pay for 'trumps wall'...remember trumpski's campaign promise ??  Mexico won't pay, so trump's panties are in a bunch, he wants the American taxpayer to pay for his own[trumps] inability to keep his word...  #SAD ..   so now he holds innocent children responsible for his lies..   that's why all this shit is going down now...  #SAD



I am not seeing an answer to my question so I have no idea why you quoted my post.


----------



## botamico (Jun 20, 2018)

I was flipping through radio channels and heard someone saying Trump has ended his family separation policy. Can anyone validate with a credible source?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2018)

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...der-to-stop-family-separations-at-border.html


----------



## charley (Jun 20, 2018)

Prince said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...der-to-stop-family-separations-at-border.html




of course it's fox news for _cult boy _


----------



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2018)

charley said:


> of course it's fox news for _cult boy _



https://www.cnn.com/2018/06/20/politics/trump-family-separation-executive-order/index.html


----------



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2018)

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/20/us/politics/trump-immigration-children-executive-order.html


----------



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## charley (Jun 20, 2018)

trump is a weak pussy, we all know that..  always lying trumpski, he said he couldn't change the law...  another trump lie, then trump changed the policy..  






_When trump gets caught lying, he calls it a sad day.. he knows he's a liar, but doesn't like being caught over & over..

_


----------



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## BadGas (Jun 20, 2018)

Prince said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2018/06/20/politics/trump-family-separation-executive-order/index.html





Prince said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/20/us/politics/trump-immigration-children-executive-order.html



Lol... hilarious


----------



## charley (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## BadGas (Jun 21, 2018)

^^^^ More kindergarten antics from Charley. Look at these pictures and videos he posts... He's completely delusional. 

The more he posts, the more we realize that he's not too bright. 

Can't believe I ever looked to Charley as a Senior Member here.. He's become completely worthless, in that regard, that is, if you were ever worth anything to begin with.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 21, 2018)

BadGas said:


> ^^^^ More kindergarten antics from Charley. Look at these pictures and videos he posts... He's completely delusional.
> 
> The more he posts, the more we realize that he's not too bright.
> 
> Can't believe I ever looked to Charley as a Senior Member here.. He's become completely worthless, in that regard, that is, if you were ever worth anything to begin with.



he's a fucking idiot.


----------



## solidassears (Jun 21, 2018)

Prince said:


> he's a fucking idiot.


 What is really funny is how Trump is making fools out of the media and Democrats; it is just delicious!


----------



## charley (Jun 23, 2018)

Prince said:


> he's a fucking idiot.



agreed ,, trumpski is a fucking idiot..   #SAD     ..


----------



## Arnold (Jun 24, 2018)

Hey Chuck since Trump is so stupid when will you hit billionaire status and become POTUS? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T Woods (Jun 24, 2018)

Prince said:


> Hey Chuck since Trump is so stupid when will you hit billionaire status and become POTUS?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never made the mistake of correlating wealth with intelligence and I'm baffled that anyone would want to be POTUS.


----------



## charley (Jun 24, 2018)

Prince said:


> Hey Chuck since Trump is so stupid when will you hit billionaire status and become POTUS?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



so is that your dream Rob ?   to be a potus billionaire ?    none for me thx ..  I didn't say trumpski was stupid, I said that he was incompetent, arrogant, egotistical, racist, narcissistic, very corrupt, a buffoon, and a disgusting pathological liar .. you probably confused me saying he was a moron with stupid..  a common error..   #SAD


----------



## T Woods (Jun 24, 2018)

Come on Chuck with the semantics. A moron is an individual with an intelligence quotient of less than 80, and according to Forrest's mother, stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 25, 2018)

charley said:


> so is that your dream Rob ?   to be a potus billionaire ?    none for me thx ..  I didn't say trumpski was stupid, I said that he was incompetent, arrogant, egotistical, racist, narcissistic, very corrupt, a buffoon, and a disgusting pathological liar .. you probably confused me saying he was a moron with stupid..  a common error..   #SAD



you continue to post how stupid Trump is, so I just want to know how someone so stupid becomes a billionaire and becomes POTUS literally against all odds?


----------



## charley (Jun 25, 2018)

Prince said:


> you continue to post how stupid Trump is, so I just want to know how someone so stupid becomes a billionaire and becomes POTUS literally against all odds?




Rob,, you're not reading my post..   it begins with "I didn't say trump was stupid"....   at least read the remark before you start defending your hero...    #SAD


----------



## GFR (Jan 12, 2019)

charley said:


> ​​​


Why do you believe the USA should not have a wall?


----------



## botamico (Jan 14, 2019)

You have to stop the underground tunnels. There are tunnels running from Mexico to the US that's been here for a very long time. The whole wall is a smoke screen.


----------



## charley (Jan 14, 2019)

GFR said:


> Why do you believe the USA should not have a wall?




I want border protection 100%..  I'm not interested in the 'Trump vanity wall',,   a 'wall' as trump wants, will cost up to 60 billion dollars, and take closer to 15 years to complete..   it's been proven that there are much better ways to guard the border.


----------



## charley (Jan 14, 2019)

botamico said:


> You have to stop the underground tunnels. There are tunnels running from Mexico to the US that's been here for a very long time. The whole wall is a smoke screen.




what you say is true, the problem is trump is more concerned with a political stunt, than a real solution...


----------



## Arnold (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## T Woods (Jan 20, 2019)

Fake crisis.


----------



## charley (Jan 20, 2019)

Everything about trumpski is fake, you can tell when trumpy is lying, his lips are moving,,,


----------

